# Mead Ranger ...TRICYCLE



## serg (Apr 8, 2013)

WOW!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/mead-ranger-tricycle-1920s-era-holy-grail-of-tricycles-orig-paint-/111048427199?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19db0086bf#ht_96wt_917


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 8, 2013)

Wow nice find must have for the Ranger fenatic!


----------



## jkent (Apr 8, 2013)

Now that is Cool!


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 8, 2013)

Neat trike, but I'm thinking it's a late 40's piece...


----------



## vincev (Apr 8, 2013)

will go for it.Its a short ride for pickup


----------



## Nick-theCut (Apr 8, 2013)

Way cool!  I dig that decal.  I haven't ever seen the Liverpool decal with the patents banner below it before.  My teens Ranger has it without the patents.
The head badge was used in the 20's thru to early-mid 40's.  I think the saddle, if original, definitely makes it later than 20's.
It's frickin cool though.
Vince you can ship it to me, I'll pay ya for your time


----------



## widpanic02 (Apr 9, 2013)

*!*

Definitely early to mid 40's . Super good shape. I'm just a little tall for this ride!


----------



## OldRider (Apr 9, 2013)

Very cool! Definitely after the 20s and 30s though, trikes had individual pedal steps in the rear in those earlier years.


----------



## Boris (Apr 9, 2013)

vincev said:


> will go for it.Its a short ride for pickup




Well, it's a day and a half later. I hate to tell you how to do things Vince, but rather than riding the tricycle back home towing the truck, it probably would have been easier just to toss it in the back and just drive the truck instead.


----------



## vincev (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks Dave you are very observant.I will try to remember your words of wisdom,moron.


----------



## vincev (Apr 11, 2013)

someone must have made a great offer.Ended 6 days early.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Apr 11, 2013)

He said He had a $800 offer.  When He asked me what I would offer, I told him $400.  He responded with, " thank you, I'll get back to you".  Not, haha too low. So obviously He was lying, a bit.  Whatever.  Must of sold for more than $400 + shipping.  He must if been getting scared not having a reserve.


----------

